# Proposal for Poll and Troll Zones in the Mosquito Lagoon



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Hey guys. I'm trying to put together a proposal for implementation of more poll and troll zones in the Mosquito Lagoon and I could use your help. I'll be talking with Parks Services this week about recognizing new areas with regards to enforcement, and I have a few other meetings with local people such as the Volusia Indian River Lagoon Coalition with Bob Chew. I have the backing of local guides and businesses, and everything counts. I have an online petition set up, if you have a free second please head over there and check it out. I'll link it at the end. I completely understand that online petitions are rather feeble, but if I can tangible show that hundreds of people support the idea, then every bit will help my case.
> 
> I'm focusing on 4 areas. I'm planning on doing it in sections, as funding trickles in and the Parks Service recognizes it. I plan on putting floating buoys with signage at the entrances to the flats, as well as signage at the local boat ramps. I'm planning on funding this through donations and local events such as river/beach clean ups and fishing tournaments.
> 
> ...


Signed


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

May I ask why? How do you use the lagoon? Foot, boat or paddle? Does this really solve brown water or syphon money from better project. Not being negative. Want the story behind someone asking for support.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Capnredfish said:


> May I ask why? How do you use the lagoon? Foot, boat or paddle? Does this really solve brown water or syphon money from better project. Not being negative. Want the story behind someone asking for support.


I fish from a Cayo Paddleboard or my Lt25. When on the boat I stay strictly in the main running lanes and always pole on and off flats. Prop scars are a huge problem in the lagoon. Seagrass grows from a rhizome under the sediment, and when the apical meristems of the seagrass are severed it can take up to 6 years for it to regrow. 

I’m not at home right now, but when I get there I can link satellite pictures of the prop scars in the areas posted.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Just signed. Never fished the Lagoon but might have to head up north one day. Maybe the pole/troll zones will convince me


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Live in Swfl but signed the petition for my Floridians further north.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

done.
i will pin this up top as a sticky thread if it falls off the front page for you.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Done


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

I have signed the petition. I'm all for anything that will preserve the habitat. I'm curious as to how you suggest enforcing this. I fish this area regularly and often see people running were they should not be. Creating more P&T areas does not matter if people do not follow the rule. This is similar to the new rule for duck hunting this year that you can only run the canals. I rarely saw this followed or enforced.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I fish from a Cayo Paddleboard or my Lt25. When on the boat I stay strictly in the main running lanes and always pole on and off flats. Prop scars are a huge problem in the lagoon. Seagrass grows from a rhizome under the sediment, and when the apical meristems of the seagrass are severed it can take up to 6 years for it to regrow.
> 
> I’m not at home right now, but when I get there I can link satellite pictures of the prop scars in the areas posted.


No need I am extremely familiar with the lagoon. Just making sure there are no other intentions. Say I own a string of hotels and jump on the save the turtle bandwagon. When it's all said and done I was and did get the beach behind my hotel closed to the public. I see you use a boat so that's good. If you used a paddle only I would be concerned if your intentions. You are missing one point. The brown water is what wiped out most of the grass and nobody can put finger on exact cause. Just a bunch of never ending studies that need funding. I am not down playing your concern for prop scars. But that is like worrying about a mosquito bite when a nuclear war head blew up. Might be a little extreme. I will check out your link.
I hate more laws and authority. It's been illegal to damage grass probably before you were born.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Good luck.

Around here the first step would be to enforce the existing zones before adding new ones.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

For every law that's made there are folks that will ignore it. There will also be a majority that will play by the rules and for that reason I'm in full support of anything we can do to change the direction of what's happening. I think this would be a great start.

Are prop scars the root of the problem? No, but they aren't helping and already stressed environment. You would hope folks would have more common sense when running out there but they don't. The scars have gotten way worse. Give people a jack plate and it's the equivalent of adding all terrain tires and 4wd to their skiff. They have no fear or respect of where they should and shouldn't be on plane. 

While we are at it there's a couple things I would like to add. The refuge waters should be restricted to catch and release only, at least till we can see some measurable improvement, that includes banning commercial guys. No more weigh in tournaments, no more fish relocation, no more big prizes that encourage people to push the limits of ethical behavior. Take that shit somewhere else.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Agree with the above banning tournaments and such, but not banning fish for recreational anglers. Going too extreme I feel. Maybe we should ban anymore WAWAs and strip malls. That contributes to the run off big time I would think. Solution needs to begin at the source. Not the location.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Capnredfish said:


> Agree with the above banning tournaments and such, but not banning fish for recreational anglers. Going too extreme I feel. Maybe we should ban anymore WAWAs and strip malls. That contributes to the run off big time I would think. Solution needs to begin at the source. Not the location.


Wasn't suggesting banning recreational angling, just harvest in an area called a refuge. Have you fished the area for the last 20 years to see what it was, compared to what it is now? I have and it's hard to express in words how bad it is. The photos mosquitoLAGOON posted above reflect a tiny bit of the damage. Zoom out and it's that way and worse for miles.

I'm not saying ban fish harvest everywhere, just in areas that are in the middle of an environmental collapse like the lagoon and IRL. I agree, address the issues at the source but that might take 20 years. Should we just continue on the current course in the meantime and act like we aren't making things worse? Catch and release is an easy compromise. Expanded pole and troll zones are another easy compromise.

You can be sure the harvest numbers that are set and the science used to get to those figures are based on a healthy estuary. When you are taking fish and the habitat is also collapsing simultaneously you are leaving a footprint that the scientist can't measure in live time.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Regardless of where I stand let's give mosquitolaGOON some credit for getting the ball rolling. Good job!


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

el9surf said:


> For every law that's made there are folks that will ignore it. There will also be a majority that will play by the rules and for that reason I'm in full support of anything we can do to change the direction of what's happening. I think this would be a great start.
> 
> Are prop scars the root of the problem? No, but they aren't helping and already stressed environment. You would hope folks would have more common sense when running out there but they don't. The scars have gotten way worse. Give people a jack plate and it's the equivalent of adding all terrain tires and 4wd to their skiff. They have no fear or respect of where they should and shouldn't be on plane.
> 
> While we are at it there's a couple things I would like to add. The refuge waters should be restricted to catch and release only, at least till we can see some measurable improvement, that includes banning commercial guys. No more weigh in tournaments, no more fish relocation, no more big prizes that encourage people to push the limits of ethical behavior. Take that shit somewhere else.


This! Ban all taking of redfish from the Lagoon


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

GOON's idea comes at a minimal cost. I've fished the Lagoon occasionally over the last 20 years & it has deteriorated markedly. If greatly reducing prop scars and giving Nature a chance helps, I'm for it. As far as the "look at me & see how wonderful I am" IDIOTS running WOT, some may relinquish their STUPID signs & wake up but, there will always be IDIOTS who are oblivious to normal behavior. I'm signing. P.S. How about catch and release only for just two years on Reds and two Trout ( 15-20 inches) limit for two years. THINK about what it could do for the near future of one of the GREATEST estuaries in the world !!! SHORT term cost ='s LONG term reward.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Agree with the above banning tournaments and such, but not banning fish for recreational anglers. Going too extreme I feel. Maybe we should ban anymore WAWAs and strip malls. That contributes to the run off big time I would think. Solution needs to begin at the source. Not the location.



Banning tournaments? Those events bring in a lot of money for the local economy, catch and release tournaments are hardly the issue compared to the guides taking their clients limit from the ecosystem 200+ days out of the year bud.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Credit is given. Agree guides should guide, not fish for take might be an idea. But I do hate more laws. As are most ideas brought up here. I simply want to make sure someone asking for support does not have a hidden agenda. I too have fished for close to 30 on the goon. You will never stop the dumb asses short of fencing it off. You can't fix or prevent stupid with laws. Please watch Live PD one night or take a look around at the next stop light. as for the tournaments. They don't bring in shit for money in the big picture. They cause normally good people into assholes on the water. Remove an extreme amount of fish compared to what those anglers might bring home normally.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

fishicaltherapist said:


> P.S. How about catch and release only for just two years on Reds and two Trout ( 15-20 inches) limit for two years. THINK about what it could do for the near future of one of the GREATEST estuaries in the world !!! SHORT term cost ='s LONG term reward.


Our trout fishery has bounced back tremendously from the 2009 freezes and IMO redfish numbers are not as bad as people describe above. Banning the keeping of one fish is no better than opening a new inlet to flush the toilet water. If the habitat is not there your fish will not bounce back as you think they would. Similar to hunting. You can cut an entire hardwood forest down and have a ban on deer hunting for 2 years but your population will not increase tenfold.
If we can bring back the habitat the results overall would be more impactful. Redfish and trout have slot limits which IMO is the best way to manage a fishery (the one over slot trout theory I still do not get). The little fish and breeder fish stay.
I remember during the worst algae bloom the redfish would use prop scars as channels to get to the very shallow flats that still had grass. Not an advocate of them just interesting how nature adapts.
To the original poster I signed your petition. I was a little wary at first seeing the photos above as they include some natural channels but the link with highlighted areas makes complete sense.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

prinjm6 said:


> Banning tournaments? Those events bring in a lot of money for the local economy, catch and release tournaments are hardly the issue compared to the guides taking their clients limit from the ecosystem 200+ days out of the year bud.


It’s all about the money, not about the fish at all...
I’m sick of hearing this same sad story down here in Texas too. Every week some poor soul wants to get together a “benefit tournament” or another tournament trying to fool people into thinking live weigh in tournaments are better than kill tournaments even though the fish are manhandled then dumped into the marina sometimes 20-30 miles from where they were caught. If they survive the gauntlet of dolphins they may eventually migrate back to the bay. There has to be a better way to raise money than potentially killing 30-40 breeder trout over 25” to hand some prostaffers a check for the top 3. Being in Florida I figured you guys would be even more protective than guys like me.
I hope one day I can make it up there to fish the lagoon with my buddy that lives over there so I guess I have a dog in this fight.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jlindsley said:


> Our trout fishery has bounced back tremendously from the 2009 freezes and IMO redfish numbers are not as bad as people describe above. Banning the keeping of one fish is no better than opening a new inlet to flush the toilet water. If the habitat is not there your fish will not bounce back as you think they would. Similar to hunting. You can cut an entire hardwood forest down and have a ban on deer hunting for 2 years but your population will not increase tenfold.
> If we can bring back the habitat the results overall would be more impactful. Redfish and trout have slot limits which IMO is the best way to manage a fishery (the one over slot trout theory I still do not get). The little fish and breeder fish stay.
> I remember during the worst algae bloom the redfish would use prop scars as channels to get to the very shallow flats that still had grass. Not an advocate of them just interesting how nature adapts.
> To the original poster I signed your petition. I was a little wary at first seeing the photos above as they include some natural channels but the link with highlighted areas makes complete sense.


I would disagree with you 100% on the redfish numbers. Not sure what point in time you are comparing your observation to, but I find it hard to believe someone would say it's not that bad. It isn't even close to what it was 10 years ago, let alone 20. There are still fish but they are concentrated in the areas that have habitat left. That habitat is shrinking exponentially every year.

In the past you could pull up to any flat in the lagoon and have a good chance of finding redfish. I'm not talking about well known spots, any shoreline east or west side had grass for miles. Many of those flats are nothing but sand at this point, void of fish. I have miles of shoreline in both the lagoon and IRL that I don't even waste my time checking anymore. The places that have grass left quickly narrows down the search for everyone fishing.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

el9surf said:


> I would disagree with you 100% on the redfish numbers. Not sure what point in time you are comparing your observation to, but I find it hard to believe someone would say it's not that bad. It isn't even close to what it was 10 years ago, let alone 20. There are still fish but they are concentrated in the areas that have habitat left. That habitat is shrinking exponentially every year.
> 
> In the past you could pull up to any flat in the lagoon and have a good chance of finding redfish. I'm not talking about well known spots, any shoreline east or west side had grass for miles. Many of those flats are nothing but sand at this point, void of fish. I have miles of shoreline in both the lagoon and IRL that I don't even waste my time checking anymore. The places that have grass left quickly narrow down the search for everyone fishing.


I have been fishing the lagoon system for about 12 years.

I'm speaking specifically for mosquito lagoon. Indian river tremendous negative change.

I would agree the habitat loss in lagoon results in a lack of fish of those areas but the areas with habitat imo still hold a decent amount of fish.

The biggest change I have seen is the behavior of fish with the increased pressure.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jlindsley said:


> I have been fishing the lagoon system for about 12 years.
> 
> I'm speaking specifically for mosquito lagoon. Indian river tremendous negative change.
> 
> ...


I suppose we will have to agree to disagree. Saying you see fish in the areas with habitat left is turning a blind eye to the miles and miles of shoreline that no longer has the habitat to support anything. Where did all those miles and miles of fish go? I can tell you they're not all in the spots that have grass left, otherwise it should be really easy to find fish.

The increased pressure in the spots that are productive has certainly changed behavior.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

I first fished mosquito in 88-89. It was gorgeous. Saw huge schools of Redfish and caught some very solid trout. To hear about the lagoons condition now and reading about what it went through this last year is a real bummer. I was last there in 07 and it was still pretty good BUT Definitely not what it was. Lets hope the sea grass can get a few years without another brown out and efforts such as the OP's can buy some time so that the lagoon can regenerate into a healthier fishery for you folks. AND Hopefully the water quality issues finally get some action to go along with the attention.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

jlindsley said:


> Our trout fishery has bounced back tremendously from the 2009 freezes and IMO redfish numbers are not as bad as people describe above. Banning the keeping of one fish is no better than opening a new inlet to flush the toilet water. If the habitat is not there your fish will not bounce back as you think they would. Similar to hunting. You can cut an entire hardwood forest down and have a ban on deer hunting for 2 years but your population will not increase tenfold.
> If we can bring back the habitat the results overall would be more impactful. Redfish and trout have slot limits which IMO is the best way to manage a fishery (the one over slot trout theory I still do not get). The little fish and breeder fish stay.
> I remember during the worst algae bloom the redfish would use prop scars as channels to get to the very shallow flats that still had grass. Not an advocate of them just interesting how nature adapts.
> To the original poster I signed your petition. I was a little wary at first seeing the photos above as they include some natural channels but the link with highlighted areas makes complete sense.


This^^^. Habitat is the more important than anything. No habitat, no fish. That should be the main focus for the lagoon.

Poll and troll zones are for the birds... they are only another regulation to keep the us out.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> This^^^. Habitat is the more important than anything. No habitat, no fish. That should be the main focus for the lagoon.
> 
> Poll and troll zones are for the birds... they are only another regulation to keep the us out.


I don't understand your last sentence, but I do wish the p&t zones in ML keep you out


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> This^^^. Habitat is the more important than anything. No habitat, no fish. That should be the main focus for the lagoon.
> 
> Poll and troll zones are for the birds... they are only another regulation to keep the us out.


I wish we had more wade paddle and pole zones down here to keep idiots from running over the fish and me while I’m trying to wade and pole flats. It’s not to keep people out, it’s to keep people from tearing up grass, spooking the hell out of fish and ruining fishing for people.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

I signed the petition but I'm not hopeful it will yield tangible results. There is no enforcement of the pole and troll zones in the lagoon now. Like many of you I would love to see an end to the monthly redfish relocation tournaments. I'd also love to see more anglers and guides practice catch and release, but mandating it would be a heavy lift. I have fished the lagoon since the mid 1960s and have watched with great sadness as it has been turned into a giant cesspool. I was one of those who attended and spoke at the hearings in Tallahassee on behalf of CCA nee FCA that got rid of the gill nets and codified gamefish status, take limits and the slot. So I know how hard that was. Trying to require catch and release, even if just in the refuge, might be a bridge too far legislatively. Because this time around we wouldn't even have all recreational anglers on the same side.

What I'm more enthusiastic about trying to accomplish right now is the installation of culverts to flush the lagoon with tide pulses from the ocean or even pumped ocean water. The primary culprit in the demise of the lagoon is pollution and resultant algae infestation. However, if we wait for all of the source points of pollution that have resulted in the current algae infestation to be adequately addressed, it will be too late for the lagoon. By then, we will have already witnessed ecosystem collapse. We are on the verge right now. What little sea grass remains is dying due to the impossibility of photosynthesis. If you think I'm being overly dramatic, then you probably never saw what the lagoon once was. If you are too young to remember that, take the more recent collapse of the Banana River as a teachable example. The north end of the Banana River, which has long been closed to motorized boats, until fairly recently contained the most magnificent grass beds found anywhere in the upper IRL system. Now, due almost exclusively to pollution and the resultant algae, there is no grass left there. We can't blame tournaments, jack plates, careless boaters, or anything other than our disregard for source point pollution when it comes to the loss of the Banana River habitat. Let's build the culverts now before it's too late for the lagoon.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't live near the lagoon, and have only fished it twice, but I am all for slowing boats down on the flats. I was so against the manatee zones they put in all over Lee County back in the 90's, but they turned out to be a blessing in disguise. A lot of people will not take the time to idle into these zones so the fish have a lot less pressure on them. With the increase in population and the decrease in common sense by some fishermen, regulatory speed zones are a win, win if done right. The trick is to protect the resource while still providing reasonable access to boaters.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wish we had more wade paddle and pole zones down here to keep idiots from running over the fish and me while I’m trying to wade and pole flats. It’s not to keep people out, it’s to keep people from tearing up grass, spooking the hell out of fish and ruining fishing for people.


Ah that's what I was waiting to hear. Sorry Smack. A wader or paddler looking to close an area. I understand your thoughts but it is no different than a boater blasting past another boater fishing. What you are looking for is one step away from keeping people out all together. This is what more rules lead to. We put a little pressure on the fish but there is nobody putting pressure on those breaking existing rules that have been in place for decades.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Ah that's what I was waiting to hear. Sorry Smack. A wader or paddler looking to close an area. I understand your thoughts but it is no different than a boater blasting past another boater fishing. What you are looking for is one step away from keeping people out all together. This is what more rules lead to. We put a little pressure on the fish but there is knowbody putting pressure on those breaking existing rules that have been in place for decades.


I agree, we lost total access to over 115,000 acres of water in the Aransas Wildlife Refuge this September because people don’t know how to act on the water. I’m not trying to get anything closed, just stating that changes need to be implemented in areas all up and down the coast and even inland to protect the habitat and resource. It’s a shame to see grown men that make a living or part-time living fishing and hunting tear up and totally disrespect the habitat, resource and fellow fishermen. Lots of clowns these days getting away with way too much.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

First off I would just like to thank you guys. Even the ones who don't agree, hearing arguments for the other side is just as helpful, so I know what to expect. Theres over 400 people that signed of far, and it's been what, 3 days? 

The lagoon system is dying the death of a thousand cuts, I understand that. I also fully understand that there is living seagrass meadows on these flats that are being mowed down by boaters. I understand that there are thousands of acres of grass that is gone from over nutrification, wastewater treatment runoff, etc. However, there is tangible evidence that boats are tearing up the grass that is there now. The grass that has survived needs to be protected.

Also, the areas that I have marked for poll and troll areas are not all encompassing. There are still running lanes to get to and from. I'm not trying to shut down the whole lagoon to boating. Thats ludicrous. Personally, I can echo the sentiments above in that the lagoon should be catch and release with no relocation tournaments. I have never understood the one over size trout limit and it hurts my heart to constantly see #8+ slaughtered at JB's. Although I did hear yesterday that Bossman tournaments are no more, I don't know how reliable that is. But those topics are for another thread all together, this is about new pole and troll zones.

Enforcement is probably the biggest hurdle, as there is next to none right now. However I have heard that they are designating a boat to patrol between Riverbreeze, Ranger Station, and parking lot 5. There will always be violators, but there will always be far more that comply. As long as USFWS will RECOGNIZE the areas as pole and troll, compliancy will follow I hope.

I'll have plenty of more information in the coming days hopefully. I'm also working on pamphlets. There will be a river/beach cleanup scheduled this summer as well, I have local businesses interested in sponsoring and donating prizes. I'm trying to balance my time, as I also work two jobs, am finishing up a bachelors at UCF, newlywed and am closing on our first home next Friday. I'll keep all interested parties updated!

Here's a few pictures of our established poll and troll zone before, and another 6 years afterwards. I know there are a ton of variable at play here, but properly placed and managed, pole and troll zones do help.

Before









After


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Here's a few pictures of our established poll and troll zone before, and another 6 years afterwards. I know there are a ton of variable at play here, but properly placed and managed, pole and troll zones do help.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


When were these photos taken? The established pole and troll has not had the impact described in the above picture. I would guess one is winter and the other summer..


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

jlindsley said:


> When were these photos taken? The established pole and troll has not had the impact described in the above picture. I would guess one is winter and the other summer..


February and March, respectively.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Well that's depressing and also not surprising.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

We could just ban towers and boat wraps and probably achieve the same result.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> We could just ban towers and boat wraps and probably achieve the same result.


I’m not a fan of tower boats at all either. If you run one there’s only one reason you do and I don’t agree with any of it. If you have to drive around 6’ off the water to locate fish you are harassing them.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I wonder what could, no no no, WOULD be achieved if COMMON SENSE were to prevail ?!??!?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishicaltherapist said:


> I wonder what could, no no no, WOULD be achieved if COMMON SENSE were to prevail ?!??!?


Not too common...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you seen what mullet and crabbers do! It's like playing with tonka trucks in the mud. They destroy a spot corralling mullet and about as bad for some crabbers.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Have you seen what mullet and crabbers do! It's like playing with tonka trucks in the mud. They destroy a spot corralling mullet and about as bad for some crabbers.


Yes and it is a shame they extended the commercial fishing in the refuge another 10 years despite the closure that was supposed to occur in September. The impact on black drum is significant as they can legally be taken by a cast net.


----------



## ManateeResearch (Sep 23, 2019)

I know it's been a while since this thread was started, but what was the result of your meeting about expanding the P/T zones?


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

ManateeResearch said:


> I know it's been a while since this thread was started, but what was the result of your meeting about expanding the P/T zones?


The proposal was added to the agenda to be included in the General Management Plan for Canaveral National Seashore, where it’ll sit for a while but will be on the “list” of conservation/resource management actions. However FWS is working with NASA to update flight surveys on resource use patterns (where boating traffic is congregated) and will be using that in conjunction with sea grass scarring mapping during the flights. However, this takes time (one flight per week for 50 weeks). 

There’s lots of other exciting projects happening in the Lagoon right now to improve the health of the estuary such as repopulating clams and oysters with progressive farming techniques, constructing new storm water retention areas, and reconnection of impounded wetlands in the refuge.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> sea grass scarring mapping


 Good luck with that.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I understand


FlyBy said:


> Good luck with that.


I understand your feelings of pessimism. I feel the same way about most environmental problems. But I still strongly support the start of any research or activity that calls attention to the problem.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> I understand
> 
> I understand your feelings of pessimism. I feel the same way about most environmental problems. But I still strongly support the start of any research or activity that calls attention to the problem.


Me, too. I just think you'd have to have grass to monitor sea grass scarring.


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

There is still grass in the lagoon to monitor this. 

Thanks for the update GOON


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Karlee said:


> There is still grass in the lagoon to monitor this.
> 
> Thanks for the update GOON


There is some but not a lot. Prop scars are a fart to the hurricane of water quality issues (algae blooms)

With this being said people with the mindset to be problem solvers and solution oriented are much better than the complainers doing nothing!


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

jlindsley said:


> There is some but not a lot. Prop scars are a fart to the hurricane of water quality issues (algae blooms)
> 
> With this being said people with the mindset to be problem solvers and solution oriented are much better than the complainers doing nothing!


I wish I could like your post twice.


----------

